# Solus (Cumbernauld) - Body repairs



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Guys,

I had the misfortune to have a lady cut across my offside front end in a queue of traffic at the weekend and my Merc SLK350 will need some paint sorted where she has scratched the corner of the car pretty badly - though no panel damage I can see and no one hurt.

My insurers Norwich Union have been great - they say since it's a no fault claim my (considerable) excess will be waived and that a like for like courtesy car will be provided - or at least a Merc of similar value. No big deal but nice if the other party (a hir ecompany as it happens) will be paying.

Anyway, NU tell me their "Mercedes appproved" repairer is Solus based in Cumbernauld and they are coming to pick the car up on Wednesday. Just wondered if anyone had experience (good or bad) of Solus with paintwork repairs generally or Mercs specifically.

Thanks

Pete


----------

